# I need help with rhinestone template making techniques and supplies



## Cassilia (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading on this forum for weeks now and have found a lot of helpful info. I have decided to start working with rhinestones but do not have the patience to apply 1 by 1 with tweezers. I have watched some Youtube videos and love the idea of applying by using templates and transfer tape. That is how I found this site. 

Bullet points of questions at bottom of page if you would rather not read my book I wrote lol.


I really really need help with the template part at this time. We just really don't have the money to try to get this going the right way atm, just bought a house, hours cut blah blah. Hence me trying to get this gong, to not be poor forever lol. 

We have tried drilling through 1/16" basswood(the wood cracks and splits), using a hole punch in fun foam(it is like 1/8", Too thick for the rhinestones to still stick up through) We are thinking about buying a roll of vinyl and hole punching through it. Will that work? I am just trying to make a few templates and bling some items and see how that goes. If it becomes something that I think will make money then I can think of investing in machines, etc to make it easier/faster. As of right now, my husband and myself just barely get by and can't afford to buy items and take a chance on hoping that we will recoop our money back. 

I can keep working with the programs I have on my computer for now, but need to know the best/cheapest way to make the template. I have Coreldraw, Adobe Illustrator (trial version) and Winpcsign (trial version) on my computer atm. I have imported designs to them and worked on applying dots to the outline for a template. I can do it in Corel, but half the time it won't apply them to my image even after I run it through a vector program. I am having the most luck in Winpcsign. I am not very computer savvy and have trouble with complicated programs. I just want a simple program to import an image to and set up with dots on the outline to print and then make a template. I just want a simple rhinestone program, What do you suggest?

For now what I am asking is for some suggestions as far as how I can dot the outline of an image, print it and make a template to use hotfix flat back rhinestones with. Doing this for as cheap as possible at least for a while. I also would like to know what software is primarily for rhinestone templates and easy to use and also a good way/machine to cut templates for when I am ready to invest in that.

Main questions: 
1. Material and way to make template cheap/easy
2. Easy rhinestone program
3. Eventually a cutter/technique to make template


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  :: ​


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You will need to purchase template material. Make your design in winpcsign. print the design on paper. tape the paper to the template material and punch out each hole with the correct size punch for the stone size. You will have a stencil that you can use over and over. Next step will be purchasing a cutter to cut out your designs. You can use an iron for now but should think about a heat press. Hope this helps.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Cassilia,
Go to Rhinestone Designz.com they have a good price
look at funtime software $49.00, Happy reading!

Look through the Rhinestone threads here:
Rhinestone Decoration - T-Shirt Forums

The first listing is systems.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

Some corel more info is in here.(In corel, brush circle objects to path.)
T-Shirt Forums Search Results


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111961.html



Cassilia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been reading on this forum for weeks now and have found a lot of helpful info. I have decided to start working with rhinestones but do not have the patience to apply 1 by 1 with tweezers. I have watched some Youtube videos and love the idea of applying by using templates and transfer tape. That is how I found this site.
> 
> ...


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I know you want to get by cheaply, but having someone else create your templates until you can get the proper tools isn't all that expensive.  That is what I am doing.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I had a local sign shop cut my templates for a year. I created the file and paid about $12/linear foot of template material. I finally bit the bullet and purchased a cutter. I couldn't deal with my small order being pushed aside for the other "big" guy and having to deal with them cutting it in reverse instead of right reading then taking another week to cut it again. I guess you get what you pay for! 

Talk to some of the sign shops and see if they can cut templates for you. It will make your life so much easier! Just don't let them talk you into buying the roll of template material and then them cutting it for a small fee...it will end up costing you more in the long run if they cut it wrong and have to re-cut it. 

I think having the cutter is definitely the way to go when you can do it! I LOVE my KNK Maxx!!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is my suggestion.

1)knk groove e cutter $599
(comes with great rhinestone software and support.)
(talk to forum member sandymcc)

2)sunie 15x15 heat press $249
2 teflon sheets $14

3) hartco425s template material
(JSI sign $75 for a 15"x10yrds)

4)heat transfer tape 
(JSI Sigin 12'x90ft $40)

5)rhinestones.
(Shine art korean. ask for jamie)

I know it is not cheap,but this is the least inexpensive way to really start producing rhinestone shirts.depending on the shirt and size of design you can easily get 30 a peice so if you can just get one good sale of say 30-35 shirts you will have paid off your investment.

if this is not possible there is a section in this forum to ask for people to make a template for you.i think most around here charge 20-40 depending on difficulty and size.once you have the template you can use it as much as you want.then all you will need is transfer tape ,rhinestones and an iron to press them on.then save up for the other stuff!good luck and remeber it takes money to make money!I had just started my biusiness mabey a month and a half ago.I figured i could get everything i wanted for 1500.now I have around 4500 invested.but i beleive in my work and the rpoduct sells itself,everyone who has seen my shirts or decals love them.example i met a friend of mine at a bar.she had ordered a shirt from me and i was bringing it to her.when i whipped it out to show her the shirt 4 other people in the bar placed orders.word of mouth sure gets around.I just gave 2 shirts to 2 different women at a local high school.it was open house,im expecting that i will get some sales from it.im also adding inventory becuase i plan on hitting the pulic market and there are thousands that go through there each weekend.ok ive been rambling,but i guess what i want to say is rhinestoning id fun,it all depends on you on how and where you want to take it!good luck hope ive helped a little!


----------

